# Surf Reports?



## Slab Daddy (Dec 17, 2018)

Any Surf reports from Galveston/ Surfside ? surf cam is looking good.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

This am it was on, if u have time Sunday am go.


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

I fished just north of the #4 entrance this morning. Water looked good, but not much happening. Some small trout wandered through around 8:30 A.M. and I picked up a couple of keepers. Didn't see anyone catching fish, and I was just about the last one out around 10:00. Shrimp @ Fat Boy's were tiny.


----------



## Slab Daddy (Dec 17, 2018)

Galveston or Surfside ?


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

Slab Daddy said:


> Galveston or Surfside ?


Sorry...Surfside.


----------



## Slab Daddy (Dec 17, 2018)

Ok . Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Slab Daddy (Dec 17, 2018)

Caught some nice trout and Crocker this morning in the surf down in Surfside . Access 10 .


----------



## DUKFVR2 (Sep 12, 2018)

Slab Daddy said:


> Caught some nice trout and Crocker this morning in the surf down in Surfside . Access 10 .


Those are whiting.


----------



## will-billy (Dec 23, 2018)

DUKFVR2 said:


> Those are whiting.


???


----------



## Mottled Duck (Dec 3, 2016)

Went to Mitchells Cut yesterday afternoon/evening.

Water was very sandy near the cut and the wind was picking up out of the south.

Found some fishable water along the beachfront but didn't catch any trout.

Saw a couple more fishermen. One with bait and the other using lures.

No luck for them either.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

DUKFVR2 said:


> Those are whiting.





will-billy said:


> ???


The fish slab daddy has at the top are whiting not croaker.


----------



## Slab Daddy (Dec 17, 2018)

Yes .your right. my bad.


----------

